# Microworm culture



## WillyFishy (Mar 21, 2010)

Where can I find Micro worm Culture in Toronto?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You can get a start from me. I also have banana worms and walter worms, which are managed the same way. They are smaller than the usual microworms, stay alive longer in the tank and don't sink as fast.

You can have some for free, or you can trade for some surplus plants or whatever. PM me.

I've also got flightless fruit flies and white worms.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I've been corresponding with WillyFishy. He lives in Markham, so driving downtown is kind of an expedition for him. I've given microworms to quite a few people here, so if any of you are closer to him, it would be helpful if he could get some from one of you instead.


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

*microworms in Whitby*

I have microworms that I got from Beverley (thanks). If you want to travel to Whitby to get a culture. Let me know and I will start some extra cultures.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm sorry to butt in .. I wouldn't mind a a starter either .. west end (Mississauga)


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anybody still have microworms or walter worms? They are needed in the next 2 days please.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

It'd be nice to have a culture for my coming spawn as well


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I'm planning to make up some fresh cultures today or tomorrow. Let me know which you want -- PM me. If you desperately need some to feed to your fry ASAP, I can make ready-to-feed cultures by dumping in lots of starter.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

bae said:


> I'm planning to make up some fresh cultures today or tomorrow. Let me know which you want -- PM me. If you desperately need some to feed to your fry ASAP, I can make ready-to-feed cultures by dumping in lots of starter.


Where is a good site to order some micros? Im located in niagara so way too far for me to travel for them.

Thanks.

Will adult fish also eat microworms? or are they too small?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

bae said:


> I'm planning to make up some fresh cultures today or tomorrow. Let me know which you want -- PM me. If you desperately need some to feed to your fry ASAP, I can make ready-to-feed cultures by dumping in lots of starter.


wikkid!!! pm sent!


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

b.appel13 said:


> Where is a good site to order some micros? Im located in niagara so way too far for me to travel for them.
> 
> Thanks.


I got some starts from fishguy_1955 on aquabid.com. Total cost including shipping was $6, for his "3 culture pack". Microworms, walterworms and banana worms.

Hm. Checking aquabid.com, he doesn't seem to be selling anymore. But maybe you can get them from someone else. I could try sending you some, but the one time I tried mailing them to somebody, they didn't survive. It was in colder weather, though.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

bae said:


> I got some starts from fishguy_1955 on aquabid.com. Total cost including shipping was $6, for his "3 culture pack". Microworms, walterworms and banana worms.
> 
> Hm. Checking aquabid.com, he doesn't seem to be selling anymore. But maybe you can get them from someone else. I could try sending you some, but the one time I tried mailing them to somebody, they didn't survive. It was in colder weather, though.


How would you go about sending them? how much would shipping be? Ive very interested in starting a culture up as im going to have alot of fry in the comming weeks.

(side note: Do adults also eat these from time to time or are they too small? Im not one who likes to waste so id rather put an "older" culture in with the adults rather then just throw them out)


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

b.appel13 said:


> How would you go about sending them? how much would shipping be? Ive very interested in starting a culture up as im going to have alot of fry in the comming weeks.
> 
> (side note: Do adults also eat these from time to time or are they too small? Im not one who likes to waste so id rather put an "older" culture in with the adults rather then just throw them out)


I had a further look at aquabid and noticed that fishclubgirl in Calgary, who also frequents this forum, is selling microworms for $4 plus $5 shipping. She has a lot of aquatic plants for sale too, and has far more experience shipping than I do. You might try PMing her here.

Some adult fish will eat them, small species or ones with small mouths. I have a lot of Julidochromis marlieri Gombi, and even the adults which are 2.5"+ go after them eagerly. You can't just dump an old culture into a tank, though, you'll totally foul the water. I sometimes 'wash' the worms off a culture I'm about to toss and pour the liquid through a fine sieve into a tall jar. Add fresh water, let the worms settle to the bottom, pour off the liquid and repeat several times. It's probably not worth the effort. I usually dump old cultures into my white worm bin as food.


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

bae said:


> I had a further look at aquabid and noticed that fishclubgirl in Calgary, who also frequents this forum, is selling microworms for $4 plus $5 shipping. She has a lot of aquatic plants for sale too, and has far more experience shipping than I do. You might try PMing her here.
> 
> Some adult fish will eat them, small species or ones with small mouths. I have a lot of Julidochromis marlieri Gombi, and even the adults which are 2.5"+ go after them eagerly. You can't just dump an old culture into a tank, though, you'll totally foul the water. I sometimes 'wash' the worms off a culture I'm about to toss and pour the liquid through a fine sieve into a tall jar. Add fresh water, let the worms settle to the bottom, pour off the liquid and repeat several times. It's probably not worth the effort. I usually dump old cultures into my white worm bin as food.


Alright ill send her a pm, I just hate using paypal as it takes 7 days just to transfer funds.

But ill see, thanks for the heads up.


----------

